# 187.8 acres Crawford Co.



## Just 1 More (Jun 26, 2007)

NO LONGER AVAIABLE

Mods.. if you want to delete this .. then please do


----------



## 904ryan (Jun 26, 2007)

Please send map. I am interested.


----------



## DoeMaster (Jun 27, 2007)

*Re: 187.8 acrea Crawford County*

I might be interested.  PM sent


----------



## LanceAH22 (Jun 27, 2007)

I am interested in the map. Thanks.


----------



## COUNTRYBOY1007 (Jun 28, 2007)

I am interested.  Could you send me a map?
 also what does the land look like? timber and such?


----------



## Just 1 More (Jun 28, 2007)

If y'all don't give me an e-mail address... how would I know where to send the map??   
Also.. I have never seen the property,, I assume because it is timber company land.. it has a lot of pine trees on it.. I know there are a couple of creek drainages on it and what look like loading deck areas at the end of what appear to be roads.


----------



## COUNTRYBOY1007 (Jun 28, 2007)

e-mail is below my avatar.


----------



## COUNTRYBOY1007 (Jun 28, 2007)

SEE Below


----------



## Just 1 More (Jun 28, 2007)

Haven't I sent you stuff before???


----------



## COUNTRYBOY1007 (Jun 28, 2007)

Yes I went and looked at the property in Sum. County a few weeks ago.


----------



## Just 1 More (Jun 28, 2007)

And you didn't like it??? How you didn't jump all over that piece is beyond me   We ended up keeping the 234 acre section "in the family"


----------



## COUNTRYBOY1007 (Jun 28, 2007)

I liked it ok, it just did not feel it youknow.  lol   My partner and I just want something a little more further away from home. And I have kin folk in Peach Co.  Only a skip away from the land


----------



## Just 1 More (Jun 28, 2007)

You really had to get out and walk the property especially on the west side to get a true feel for the property. We found white oaks to big to put your arms around that have to be 200-300 years .. .persimmon trees 30'-40' high and 2' in diameter.. 
The creek bottom area of that property combined with the big creek on the west.. when we saw all that.. we fell in love with it.


----------



## jman9977 (Jun 29, 2007)

Please send maps and any other info for land.

Thanks
jman9977@cox.net


----------



## LanceAH22 (Jun 29, 2007)

would like a map please. Thanks.
Tenntitans90@yahoo.com


----------



## ryan (Jun 30, 2007)

*187 acres*

please send a map to mrstephs@windstream.net


----------



## deerbandit (Jun 30, 2007)

Would like to see map also please send to trippmorris@hotmail.com 
Do you know how far outside roberta it is?


----------



## Just 1 More (Jun 30, 2007)

PROPERTY HAS BEEN LEASED.. NO LONGER AVAILABLE


----------



## stick'n'string (Jul 4, 2007)

Please send me a map sic04@bellsouth.net

thanks


----------



## Robbie101 (Jul 4, 2007)

*Please send a map as well*

Please send a map as well to

robbiesue22@gmail.com


----------

